# sub 10 by end of year



## i eat air (Nov 17, 2022)

i am averaging sub 11 now, i am planning to get consistent sub 10 by the end of the year
my pb average is sub 10 but that is just pb

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
avg of 5: 9.963

Time List:
1. 9.285 F D2 L B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 D R B' R2 F' D' F2 
2. (8.982) B L F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' D U' F' U' L' D2 
3. (12.657) D F' D' L' D R F' L2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 B' 
4. 9.991 B2 L2 U2 L B2 L D2 R D2 U2 B2 F D' B L' D' B' F R2 D 
5. 10.613 F D R2 F' R2 U B2 U R L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B U2 R2 B R2


----------



## espeed (Nov 17, 2022)

Good luck


----------



## Garf (Nov 17, 2022)

So, what are your thoughts on air? It is a really good source of survival.


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

PBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!

this was done on a 100 solve session on solve 54
lesgooooooooooooooooo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-20
single: 8.514

Time List:
1. 8.514 D R' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 F' D' U2 R' U L' D' U2

reconstruction: https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=KierenTheCuber__8.514_pb_single_&scramble=D_R-_B2_R2_F2_L-_D2_L-_F2_U2_R-_B2_F-_D-_U2_R-_U_L-_D-_U2&time=08.514&alg=x_//_inspection M-_D_R-_D2_//_cross_%284%29 U2_L-_U-_L_R_U-_R-_//_1st_pair_%287%29_do_R2_to_cancel_into_next_pair R-_U_R_//_2nd_pair_%283%29 U-_L-_U_L_U_L-_U_L_U-_L-_U_L_//_3rd_pair_%2812%29 y-_U-_L-_U-_L_U_L-_U-_L U2_F-_U-_L-_U_L_F_//_OLL //_PLL_SKIIIIIPPPP



also i waiting for mod to let me change name. my actual name is kieren 
THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

good oll and pll skip op


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> So, what are your thoughts on air? It is a really good source of survival.


air goes well with water too


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

are u kaedens bro


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Nov 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> are u kaedens bro


????


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

yes he is
he is sub 13 not sub 11 he always stops the timer early and mess up his solves


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 20, 2022)

i eat air said:


> also i waiting for mod to let me change name. my actual name is kieren


Why change it? i eat kieren doesn't sound better either.


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> So, what are your thoughts on air? It is a really good source of survival. very





Thom S. said:


> Why change it? i eat kieren doesn't sound better either.


i just realised i cant so yeah


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> yes he is
> he is sub 13 not sub 11 he always stops the timer early and mess up his solves


 i im always rusty in the morning and it happens to everyone


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> yes he is
> he is sub 13 not sub 11 he always stops the timer early and mess up his solves


actually more like in between
no cap, here's proof
 somewhere in between


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> ????


just dont bother


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

'sub 11'
pb ao100: 11.68


----------



## Burrito (Nov 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 'sub 11'
> pb ao100: 11.68


i remember when i improved like 5 seconds but was offline from cstimer and my ao100 was like 21 when i averaged sub 19 lol


----------

